# SPRINT S3



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it me or the Dev section has Old and Barely any Roms for the Sprint S3? I already have 5 lines on my VZW acct and no eligible lines for upg so I started a new line w/Sprint and got the S3. To my dismay, I checked the S3 Dev forum and I see old and barely any recent development for it. What's up w/that..I am going to have to figure a way to get the VZW S3 I guess


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Go trade your sprint s3 for a vzw s3. I am sure some are wanting to jump on sprint.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

cm10
that's all i can say


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> cm10
> that's all i can say


I checked in the XDA S3 forums and there's a slew of Roms for the Sprt S3..Guess I'll have to check those out but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

04civicon20s said:


> Is it me or the Dev section has Old and Barely any Roms for the Sprint S3? I already have 5 lines on my VZW acct and no eligible lines for upg so I started a new line w/Sprint and got the S3. To my dismay, I checked the S3 Dev forum and I see old and barely any recent development for it. What's up w/that..I am going to have to figure a way to get the VZW S3 I guess


I am bringing SlimBean to the sprint gs3, have a fully functioning build on XDA now. Thread was in general as a feeler, got moved to Q n A but should be in Original Development sometime today








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

